# Young couple with baby moving to Alicante city



## Leanne7011

Hi, 

My boyfriend and i are moving to Alicante city next August with our baby for 9 months. I am going to attend the University and he is hoping to find work somewhere. We would like to meet new people there. We would also like to know safe places to live in the city or if anyone could reccomend good websites?

Thanks!


----------



## bob_bob

Unemployment is extremely high for local people, please *do not in any way* bank on him finding work.


----------



## Leper

Leanne, you are moving to Spain in August (probably the 2nd worst month to move outside of July because of the holiday season extending into September at least). However, you might be able to negotiate some student accommodation at fair prices. 

Your boyfriend's chance of getting a job are as near to nil as makes no difference. Does your boyfriend speak fluent Spanish? (No good just saying he is prepared to learn). Unemployment is officially running at 26% in Spain and 37% on the Costas. Forgive my cynicism but unless your boyfriend can prove that (a) He can financially support himself (b) Have Private Health Insurance applicable to situations in Spain he may not be able to stay longer than 3 months even living in abject poverty.

I can't run your life and won't try. Perhaps there is a university course in the surrounds of leafy Cork's Western Road that would make life easier for you? Spain has become a holiday haven and is no longer suitable to "let's try it, what can we lose?" mentality.

Best of Luck.


----------



## Leanne7011

Leper said:


> Leanne, you are moving to Spain in August (probably the 2nd worst month to move outside of July because of the holiday season extending into September at least). However, you might be able to negotiate some student accommodation at fair prices.
> 
> Your boyfriend's chance of getting a job are as near to nil as makes no difference. Does your boyfriend speak fluent Spanish? (No good just saying he is prepared to learn). Unemployment is officially running at 26% in Spain and 37% on the Costas. Forgive my cynicism but unless your boyfriend can prove that (a) He can financially support himself (b) Have Private Health Insurance applicable to situations in Spain he may not be able to stay longer than 3 months even living in abject poverty.
> 
> I can't run your life and won't try. Perhaps there is a university course in the surrounds of leafy Cork's Western Road that would make life easier for you? Spain has become a holiday haven and is no longer suitable to "let's try it, what can we lose?" mentality.
> 
> Best of Luck.


Ok, thanks for your advice. Yes I am already attending that university on western road, going to Spain is part of my Spanish course. That's why I'm going. So are you saying, this may be possible if we have savings and private health care? He has private health care already so he best start on saving. We don't have a choice in the month we go over as my course starts the end of August. We can't live in shared accommodation as we have a baby but I have already been negotiating with landlords. What would be reasonable for a months rent in the city as I really don't have a clue! Do you live there yourself? Thank you again for your help, greatly appreciated.


----------



## Leanne7011

bob_bob said:


> Unemployment is extremely high for local people, please do not in any way bank on him finding work.


Ok thank you for your advice.


----------



## mrypg9

bob_bob said:


> Unemployment is extremely high for local people, please *do not in any way* bank on him finding work.


Our young gardener speaks German -he is German -English, Spanish and Russian.
He is multi-skilled, decent, hard-working and honest.

If we didn't pay him, give him food for his dog, clothes and bottled gas and the occasional hot meal, he would starve. Literally. He was once reduced to eating flowers.

He came to Spain at the tail end of the construction boom as he had been promised a job which never materialised. His intention was to bring his wife and children when he was settled. He spent months looking for a job, ran out of money, his wife left him.

He found work whenever he could but none on a regular, stable basis. He worked for a year in Portugal, his employer couldn't pay him in money so gave him an old camper van. This is now his home, parked in the middle of a rat-infested overgrown site once intended for construction of yet another block of apartments.

At the moment we are his lifeline. We are constantly looking for work for him. He doesn't want to go back to Germany as his home region of former East Germany has high unemployment, he won't live on benefits and he has no home to return to...and no money to get there anyway.

If he can't find work, in an affluent area, how can a non-Spanish speaker with no experience of life in Spain hope to find work to live on decently?


----------



## Leanne7011

Firstly I never said my boyfriend couldn't speak Spanish and secondly he is also decent hard working and honest. 

I'm sorry to hear about your gardener. That's very sad. 

We will try look for work for my boyfriend. He will do anything. Going to Spain isn't a choice for me, I need it to finish my degree. So we will look hard for a job for my boyfriend and if not, we will have savings anyway. 

Thanks for your help, I understand that Spain is in trouble, just like Ireland, we are not going over for no reason though.


----------



## mrypg9

Leanne7011 said:


> Firstly I never said my boyfriend couldn't speak Spanish and secondly he is also decent hard working and honest.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your gardener. That's very sad.
> 
> We will try look for work for my boyfriend. He will do anything. Going to Spain isn't a choice for me, I need it to finish my degree. So we will look hard for a job for my boyfriend and if not, we will have savings anyway.
> 
> Thanks for your help, I understand that Spain is in trouble, just like Ireland, we are not going over for no reason though.


No, Spain is not in trouble 'just like Ireland'. It is a hundred times worse.

I made no comment about your boyfriend's character or linguistic abilities. Like other posters, I am trying to point out that there is virtually no work here and in my view such work as there is should go to people already living in Spain,. preferably Spanish unemployed people. Were it not for the fact that this young gardener has become a friend as well as an employee, I would have preferred to employ Spaniards, as I have done in the past. After all, I live in Spain. If I lived in the ROI I would give priority to its citizens.

I hope you are able to find a way to complete your University course. But you need to know how things are here so you can be prepared. Since it seems unlikely that you will get much financial help, if any, you really do need to have quite a lot of savings behind you. You can't study if you are starving.

Life in Spain isn't really that much cheaper than elsewhere. Electricity is expensive, groceries, transport not much less than in the UK, but I don't know about the cost of living in the ROI. Babies are expensive too as you will already know!! How will you arrange for medical care for the three of you?

For a year, for three people, I'd say you will need at least 15k euros in savings as it is not impossible but highly unlikely that your partner will find regular, decently-paid work. For one thing, although many unemployed people do so, working on the black is illegal. What I am doing with our gardener is probably illegal. I used to be strongly against that kind of thing but the reality of the current situation made me change my mind.It's no wonder people do it as the autonomo tax rate for self-employed people is ridiculously high. It's very unlikely that your partner will find a 'legal' job with contract - not impossible, but highly unlikely.

We are merely trying to make you aware of the facts on the ground, as it were, not to deter you in any way. Forewarned is forearmed, as the saying goes. Best to be prepared for all eventualities.

Just a thought....the fact that you will be a bona fide student probably exempts you from the new regulations for residents....but surely they would apply to your partner?
You need to look into that too...


----------



## Leanne7011

Thank you for your help, I really appreciate it. I didn't realise things were so bad over there. I still would like to give it a go. What are the new resident regulations? I was never told anything. Thanks again.


----------



## Stravinsky

Leanne7011 said:


> Thank you for your help, I really appreciate it. I didn't realise things were so bad over there. I still would like to give it a go. What are the new resident regulations? I was never told anything. Thanks again.


If you reside in Spain for more than three months you are supposed to become resident, and to do that you are supposed to prove income and health care

I would speak in depth to your uni admin over this to be honest, as I'm sure they have been through this before and I would have hoped that as a student there would be a way around this.


----------



## jules 123

It seems the NHS will cover your healthcare (and any dependents) on the EHIC while you are studying ... can't see any reference to time limits.

Studying abroad - Healthcare abroad - NHS Choices


----------



## Leanne7011

Stravinsky said:


> If you reside in Spain for more than three months you are supposed to become resident, and to do that you are supposed to prove income and health care
> 
> I would speak in depth to your uni admin over this to be honest, as I'm sure they have been through this before and I would have hoped that as a student there would be a way around this.


We are covered for healthcare at least so basically my boyfriend would need a lot of savings or a tax paying job. I was never told having spoke to my UNI already. Thank a million for your help.


----------



## jules 123

jules 123 said:


> It seems the NHS will cover your healthcare (and any dependents) on the EHIC while you are studying ... can't see any reference to time limits.
> 
> Studying abroad - Healthcare abroad - NHS Choices


... although this will only apply if you are from Northern Ireland. Apologies didn't check.


----------



## Leanne7011

jules 123 said:


> It seems the NHS will cover your healthcare (and any dependents) on the EHIC while you are studying ... can't see any reference to time limits.
> 
> Studying abroad - Healthcare abroad - NHS Choices


Ya it's for my boyfriend who won't be studying, he has private healthcare anyway as does my baby. Thanks.


----------



## mrypg9

Leanne7011 said:


> Thank you for your help, I really appreciate it. I didn't realise things were so bad over there. I still would like to give it a go. What are the new resident regulations? I was never told anything. Thanks again.


Yes, things are bad here....to be honest, I'm surprised people are so passive. They seem resigned...but worse is surely to come so they may not remain so.

The new regulations state that you must prove sufficient income for each person intending to be resident in Spain. As you three will be here for a year, you will be resident. I think the amount you need per person is around 6000 euros. So unless you are exempt as a student which may not be the case, you'll need to show income or assets of 18k euros. 
You say you have private health care...but does it extend to covering you in Spain? 
No way am I trying to put you off from 'having a go'....But you do need to know the facts on the ground.
When we left the UK in 2005 we went to live in Prague for three years. We weren''t looking for work and had no money worries but there were still a few things I would like to have known about before moving there....like rules which state you had to get a residency permit before you could register a car in your name -like Spain in fact..and other things like that.
We had Czech friends who helped with a lot of things but because we didn't know what questions to ask, we had a lot of gaps that had to be filled by experience, not all of which were pleasant!


----------



## Leanne7011

Yes the health care covers by boyfriend and baby in the EU and I'm covered by my college. 

I'm exempt from that I believe, as none of us were told about that. We will be residing in alicante for 9 months, does this make us residents? Or will we get away with that side of things if we leave before the year is up. 

Thanks again for your help, do you live in alicante?


----------



## xabiaxica

Leanne7011 said:


> Yes the health care covers by boyfriend and baby in the EU and I'm covered by my college.
> 
> I'm exempt from that I believe, as none of us were told about that. We will be residing in alicante for 9 months, does this make us residents? Or will we get away with that side of things if we leave before the year is up.
> 
> Thanks again for your help, do you live in alicante?


yes you're right - since you'll be here as a uni student there are special arrangements

your boyfriend would have to follow the rules though

the new rules only came into effect on Sept 1st 2012


----------



## Leanne7011

That's crazy but fair. They should bring them rules into Ireland as anyone in the EU can claim anything off us and stay as long as they want. Hopefully my boyfriend may be exempt or something as he is only coming to support me. Thanks.


----------



## Leanne7011

xabiachica said:


> yes you're right - since you'll be here as a uni student there are special arrangements
> 
> your boyfriend would have to follow the rules though
> 
> the new rules only came into effect on Sept 1st 2012


Also, would he definitely have to follow them eve though we'll be leaving after 9 months and travelling back and fourth


----------



## xabiaxica

Leanne7011 said:


> Also, would he definitely have to follow them eve though we'll be leaving after 9 months and travelling back and fourth


yes he would - the requirement is to register if you're here 90 days or more


of course - some people don't - but he wouldn't be able to work legally (or do various other things) without registering


----------



## jojo

Just to add to the "negatives", I'm pretty sure that if you are all in Spain and not paying into the UK system, you wont be eligible for UK child allowance

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

jojo said:


> Just to add to the "negatives", I'm pretty sure that if you are all in Spain and not paying into the UK system, you wont be eligible for UK child allowance
> 
> Jo xxx


Ireland isn't the UK 

I have a sneaky feeling though, that in the same way that if one partner was still paying tax there, since the mother is only temporarily away & is away for the purpose of university studies, it might be a special case

I don't know - I don't about the Irish benefits systems or even if it's any different to the UK - but it would certainly be worth checking out

if/when you find out Leanne - could you let us know? - it would helpful to have the info for future members


----------



## Leanne7011

xabiachica said:


> Ireland isn't the UK
> 
> I have a sneaky feeling though, that in the same way that if one partner was still paying tax there, since the mother is only temporarily away & is away for the purpose of university studies, it might be a special case
> 
> I don't know - I don't about the Irish benefits systems or even if it's any different to the UK - but it would certainly be worth checking out
> 
> if/when you find out Leanne - could you let us know? - it would helpful to have the info for future members


Yes I will of course, offices are back open on the 9th for me to find out. Are you saying there may be exceptions for me as I'm away for educational reasons. One parent family is different to child benefit, but anything would help. As of now I've been told I'm not entitled to anything but I would like to hear it from a different member of the welfare department to confirm it.


----------



## Leanne7011

xabiachica said:


> yes he would - the requirement is to register if you're here 90 days or more
> 
> of course - some people don't - but he wouldn't be able to work legally (or do various other things) without registering


So if he got a job illegally, he wouldn't have to register? Is that risky? We probably won't bring the car over and I could rent the house in our name so then he may have less chances of being caught


----------



## xabiaxica

Leanne7011 said:


> So if he got a job illegally, he wouldn't have to register? Is that risky? We probably won't bring the car over and I could rent the house in our name so then he may have less chances of being caught


yes, it's risky

the powers that be are really catching up with people now - & those who work legally are quite happy to snitch on those who don't - especially foreigners


----------



## Leanne7011

xabiachica said:


> yes, it's risky
> 
> the powers that be are really catching up with people now - & those who work legally are quite happy to snitch on those who don't - especially foreigners


Ok. Thank you. So our aim is to get a legal job


----------



## Cliath

From the website of the Irish Department of Social Protection:

_"One-Parent Family Payment is not payable to anyone residing outside the State. A person may however have reasonable absences up to a maximum of 3 weeks outside the State for the purposes of holidays, attending a funeral, etc. and receive payment. The Department must be notified in advance of the intention to leave the State and the reason for the absence."_

Perhaps there is an exception for students. 

Doesn't co-habiting disqualify you from receiving Lone Parent Allowance in Ireland and, if so, wouldn't it also disqualify you whilst studying abroad?


----------



## Leanne7011

Cliath said:


> From the website of the Irish Department of Social Protection:
> 
> _"One-Parent Family Payment is not payable to anyone residing outside the State. A person may however have reasonable absences up to a maximum of 3 weeks outside the State for the purposes of holidays, attending a funeral, etc. and receive payment. The Department must be notified in advance of the intention to leave the State and the reason for the absence."_
> 
> Perhaps there is an exception for students.
> 
> Doesn't co-habiting disqualify you from receiving Lone Parent Allowance in Ireland and, if so, wouldn't it also disqualify you whilst studying abroad?


I dont live with my boyfriend here in Ireland. Im hoping there will be exceptions for students. Also it is unlikely that my boyfriend will move over with us, as there is no work.


----------



## Cliath

Indeed. Our Univeral Social Charge was increased this year so why stop at a nanny? Maybe the DSP could stretch to funding a butler as well.


----------



## Leanne7011

Cliath said:


> Indeed. Our Univeral Social Charge was increased this year so why stop at a nanny? Maybe the DSP could stretch to funding a butler as well.


I'm sorry, have I offended you or something? I never said I needed a butler. And the government don't pay for nannys.


----------



## Clemmie00

Leanne7011 said:


> I'm sorry, have I offended you or something? I never said I needed a butler. And the government don't pay for nannys.


Thought that comment was harsh, but in fairness, why on earth would you be entitled to Lone Parent Allowance when you're clearly NOT a lone parent?  Especially when you're abroad.


----------



## Leanne7011

Clemmie00 said:


> Thought that comment was harsh, but in fairness, why on earth would you be entitled to Lone Parent Allowance when you're clearly NOT a lone parent?  Especially when you're abroad.


Ya it was and I thought that was against the policy? You're from England as your profile states, and in Ireland, to be entitled to loan parents you can't be cohabiting with your partner and I'm not  I live with my mom. None of your business anyway. And the reason I questioned is because we also have a job seekers payment here, and Irish people are entitled to still receive their payment for 70 days in Spain. So maybe I would be better off dropping out of college, claiming job seekers and go to Spain for a nice 70 days for myself  (sarcasm). So that's why I asked, not because I'm stupid and don't know how the system works I just don't understand how people not benefiting anyone and just claiming can still claim while in Spain whereas, someone like me goin to complete my degree can't claim a penny.


----------



## xabiaxica

Leanne7011 said:


> Ya it was and I thought that was against the policy? You're from England as your profile states, and in Ireland, to be entitled to loan parents you can't be cohabiting with your partner and I'm not  I live with my mom. None of your business anyway. And the reason I questioned is because we also have a job seekers payment here, and Irish people are entitled to still receive their payment for 70 days in Spain. So maybe I would be better off dropping out of college, claiming job seekers and go to Spain for a nice 70 days for myself  (sarcasm). So that's why I asked, not because I'm stupid and don't know how the system works I just don't understand how people not benefiting anyone and just claiming can still claim while in Spain whereas, someone like me goin to complete my degree can't claim a penny.


thing is.... to access that jobseekers allowance they have to register as unemployed here

& from what people have said who have tried, the unemployment offices here just don't let them

the infamous Spanish 'shrug, headshake & come back tomorrow' comes into play.......... for as long as it takes for the claimant to give up & go back to wherever they came from


----------



## Leanne7011

xabiachica said:


> thing is.... to access that jobseekers allowance they have to register as unemployed here
> 
> & from what people have said who have tried, the unemployment offices here just don't let them
> 
> the infamous Spanish 'shrug, headshake & come back tomorrow' comes into play.......... for as long as it takes for the claimant to give up & go back to wherever they came from


I've no interest in claiming, but if I was entitled to it of course I should. Whoever was rude to make a smart remark on a butler needs to understand I am not looking to rip any country off, I am losing over 10,000 by moving to Spain to study but I don care. But I asked because If I'm entitled to something why shouldn't I. But I'm not but its not goin to stop me.


----------



## Clemmie00

Leanne7011 said:


> Ya it was and I thought that was against the policy? You're from England as your profile states, and in Ireland, to be entitled to loan parents you can't be cohabiting with your partner and I'm not  I live with my mom. None of your business anyway. And the reason I questioned is because we also have a job seekers payment here, and Irish people are entitled to still receive their payment for 70 days in Spain. So maybe I would be better off dropping out of college, claiming job seekers and go to Spain for a nice 70 days for myself  (sarcasm). So that's why I asked, not because I'm stupid and don't know how the system works I just don't understand how people not benefiting anyone and just claiming can still claim while in Spain whereas, someone like me goin to complete my degree can't claim a penny.


I have dual nationality. Ireland and the UK. 

I'm just saying that lone parents allowance is for...loan parents. If you're a 'young couple with a baby' planning to live together in Alicante, then I don't see why you'd be, or feel, entitled to claim it. You said in the other thread that you were living fine on 800 a month, which implied paying market rent and all your own bills, not living with your mum. You're right about the 'system' but that's how it is. If it makes you feel better, I've never been entitled to a penny of welfare in my life. At least you get something!


----------



## Leanne7011

Yes I pay half rent with my mom an half the bills just like j would if I was living with my boyfriend  is there something wrong with that? I was enquiring incase he can't get a job he won't be coming. Do you have to question everything that isn't even your business. I don't feel sorry for you, people who are entitled to money are entitled for a reason. You are clearly not one of them people


----------



## RichTUK

ok ok, people seemed to be getting abit annoyed now. I suppose there no harm in asking, if you dont ask you dont get etc, and like you said if your entitled to nothing then its not gona stop you going. To be honest I don't see a situation where I will look into claiming anything in Spain but if I was a young Mum doing her studies and trying to raise a kid for 9 months (partner or no partner) in a new country then I'd damn sure scout around in case there was a way to top up some earning and what not cos it's not the easiest thing in the world to do.


----------



## Megsmum

Hi Leane

I know nothing about the Irish System. I think the best advice you can take from this board is the following


Find out the information yourself from the Irish Gov - Re Benefits

Accept that when you get to Spain the authorities their may not see it the same

In the current economic climate a Job for anyone in Spain is as rare as hens teeth - read up about the food kitchens at the moment at the unemployment statistics for young Spanish people

Check and then double check everything with your uni - They MUST have done this before and MUST know about the situation in Spain and rules re residency


Read all the FAQ's

Accept the advice given by people on here, they live in Spain they have experienced the system every day, 

Accept that no-where does it say you are entitled to anything

Accept the risk


if you can tick all the above boxes then go for it. Experience life

I wish you well

PS

You must have saving in the bank - this would be advice for anyone even if they had
a job to go to etc


----------



## Clemmie00

Leanne7011 said:


> Yes I pay half rent with my mom an half the bills just like j would if I was living with my boyfriend  is there something wrong with that? I was enquiring incase he can't get a job he won't be coming. Do you have to question everything that isn't even your business. I don't feel sorry for you, people who are entitled to money are entitled for a reason. You are clearly not one of them people


When you come onto forums and ask for advice, people tend to ask you to clarify so they understand what exactly you're looking for. You seem to hop from one thing to another on every thread. Don't be surprised if people question whether you're a lone parent when you yourself refer to yourselves as a couple moving in together. 

As for what's my 'business', yes I do consider it my business what my partner's and my own tax money goes towards. People talking about claiming stuff they don't seem to be entitled to or working in the black is EVERYONE'S business, like it or not. Nobody is going to be very sympathetic to you breaking the law when they've done things properly. 

Anyway, I won't be giving you any more advice because you've thrown it all back in my face. You seem like quite the know-it-all, so work it all out for yourself. I'm sure you know better than people who actually live and work here.


----------



## Leanne7011

RichTUK said:


> ok ok, people seemed to be getting abit annoyed now. I suppose there no harm in asking, if you dont ask you dont get etc, and like you said if your entitled to nothing then its not gona stop you going. To be honest I don't see a situation where I will look into claiming anything in Spain but if I was a young Mum doing her studies and trying to raise a kid for 9 months (partner or no partner) in a new country then I'd damn sure scout around in case there was a way to top up some earning and what not cos it's not the easiest thing in the world to do.


Thanks  people seem to be a bit sensitive to my posts. Maybe I'm picking people up the wrong way or maybe I'm the rude one. Either or, I'm laying off this forum a while before I get attacked haha. I'm not the only one that has ever questioned what they are entitled to, a lot of people screw the system, me not being one of them as I'm still goin to Spain but there's nothin ye can do ye are only winding yerselves up. Thanks richTUK


----------



## xabiaxica

Leanne7011 said:


> I've no interest in claiming, but if I was entitled to it of course I should. Whoever was rude to make a smart remark on a butler needs to understand I am not looking to rip any country off, I am losing over 10,000 by moving to Spain to study but I don care. But I asked because If I'm entitled to something why shouldn't I. But I'm not but its not goin to stop me.


yes, it does seem daft that (in theory) someone can come here on unemployment benefit - & someone trying to do something constructive gets no real help 


I mentioned the difficulties in actually getting that benefit, not because I thought you were wanting to claim, but so that anyone reading in future realises it's as easy as they might expect


you have to remember that long after you've been, studied for 9 months, hopefully had a great time, and returned home - every post here is still there for the world to read


----------



## jojo

You're obviously determined and thats admirable. You're obviously young and thats a virtue. However, the advice given is well meant and based on knowledge and experience, not only of those who've posted, but on what they see happening around them. So, what you need to do now is weigh up the pros and cons logically and without emotion. Try to minimise the adversity and be prepared.

Expect the unexpected and have a "plan B" and remember that you have plenty of time to try out Spain, it isnt a "now or never" situation!! 

There! Lecture over lol!!!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## Claire la richarde

jojo said:


> You're obviously determined and thats admirable. You're obviously young and thats a virtue. However, the advice given is well meant and based on knowledge and experience, not only of those who've posted, but on what they see happening around them. So, what you need to do now is weigh up the pros and cons logically and without emotion. Try to minimise the adversity and be prepared.
> 
> Expect the unexpected and have a "plan B" and remember that you have plenty of time to try out Spain, it isnt a "now or never" situation!!
> 
> There! Lecture over lol!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


But in this case, Jo, it _is _a now or never situation. Leanne has to do this year studying in Spain as part of her degree. If I understand rightly and Cork is like other universities, unless a student completes the course abroad and gains the required credits, he/she isn't allowed to proceed to the final year and won't get his/her degree.


----------



## xabiaxica

Claire la richarde said:


> But in this case, Jo, it _is _a now or never situation. Leanne has to do this year studying in Spain as part of her degree. If I understand rightly and Cork is like other universities, unless a student completes the course abroad and gains the required credits, he/she isn't allowed to proceed to the final year and won't get his/her degree.


you're right - if she doesn't do the Erasmus year she doesn't get her degree - she has to do it & do it now - or as you say, not complete her degree in a timely fashion


----------



## Leanne7011

jojo said:


> You're obviously determined and thats admirable. You're obviously young and thats a virtue. However, the advice given is well meant and based on knowledge and experience, not only of those who've posted, but on what they see happening around them. So, what you need to do now is weigh up the pros and cons logically and without emotion. Try to minimise the adversity and be prepared.
> 
> Expect the unexpected and have a "plan B" and remember that you have plenty of time to try out Spain, it isnt a "now or never" situation!!
> 
> There! Lecture over lol!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


Thank you for your advice Jo. With a little more research and as much help from my UNI as possible. I believe I will as prepared as I can be. Thanks again


----------



## Leanne7011

xabiachica said:


> yes, it does seem daft that (in theory) someone can come here on unemployment benefit - & someone trying to do something constructive gets no real help
> 
> I mentioned the difficulties in actually getting that benefit, not because I thought you were wanting to claim, but so that anyone reading in future realises it's as easy as they might expect
> 
> you have to remember that long after you've been, studied for 9 months, hopefully had a great time, and returned home - every post here is still there for the world to read


I understand that, thank you  at least we all have covered plenty of issues people may have when moving to alicante for future reference  

But yes, very silly about that payment. To be fair, all payments should be stopped to anyone residing outside of their own country.


----------



## Leanne7011

Clemmie00 said:


> When you come onto forums and ask for advice, people tend to ask you to clarify so they understand what exactly you're looking for. You seem to hop from one thing to another on every thread. Don't be surprised if people question whether you're a lone parent when you yourself refer to yourselves as a couple moving in together.
> 
> As for what's my 'business', yes I do consider it my business what my partner's and my own tax money goes towards. People talking about claiming stuff they don't seem to be entitled to or working in the black is EVERYONE'S business, like it or not. Nobody is going to be very sympathetic to you breaking the law when they've done things properly.
> 
> Anyway, I won't be giving you any more advice because you've thrown it all back in my face. You seem like quite the know-it-all, so work it all out for yourself. I'm sure you know better than people who actually live and work here.


The reason i "hop from one thing to another on every thread" is because im tryin to find out as much as i can, is there something wrong with that? I dont think there is rules on hopping from one thing to another. 

Do you live in Ireland and pay tax in Ireland? If not, then tecnically its not your tax supporting my baby and i. And for your information, there is a lot worse people claiming, sitting at home getting drunk, taking drugs etc etc with your tax money, its reality, so deal with that before you have a go at someone trying to get a degree to maybe one day better the mess we're in. 

How am i not entitled to what i recieve? I dont live with my boyfriend. So there isnt a problem. If i wasnt entitled to it, im pretty sure a year later, i wouldnt be getting it.

No i admit i dont know better that people living and working in Spain, but atleast im a lot more positive. Goodbye


----------



## ferchito

Leanne7011 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My boyfriend and i are moving to Alicante city next August with our baby for 9 months. I am going to attend the University and he is hoping to find work somewhere. We would like to meet new people there. We would also like to know safe places to live in the city or if anyone could reccomend good websites?
> 
> Thanks!


I can't recommend any neighbourhood in Alicante since I've never been there, however I can point you to some real estate websites.

The n.1 website for flat or apartment rental in Spain is idealista:

(google "idealista", click on the first link and then go to the bottom of the page to change the language to english; I'd paste the link but I can't)

n.2 is "fotocasa" but i'd say idealista is better. 

Also, it's a bit farfetched but you could try "segundamano", which is the equivalent of gumtree in UK and ireland - it includes all types of classifieds, not only real estate.

Maybe the people on these websites don't speak perfect english but at least you can have a look at them to compare the prices that you already have.

I suppose you will contact, or you have already contacted, the office of international students and the office of alumni information (oia) at the university of Alicante? Looking at their websites they do have lots of information about accomodation, a 146 pages long guide for incoming international students (in english), university-owned residences and even an "accomodation exchange database" where landlords can sign up...


----------



## Leanne7011

ferchito said:


> I can't recommend any neighbourhood in Alicante since I've never been there, however I can point you to some real estate websites.
> 
> The n.1 website for flat or apartment rental in Spain is idealista:
> 
> (google "idealista", click on the first link and then go to the bottom of the page to change the language to english; I'd paste the link but I can't)
> 
> n.2 is "fotocasa" but i'd say idealista is better.
> 
> Also, it's a bit farfetched but you could try "segundamano", which is the equivalent of gumtree in UK and ireland - it includes all types of classifieds, not only real estate.
> 
> Maybe the people on these websites don't speak perfect english but at least you can have a look at them to compare the prices that you already have.
> 
> I suppose you will contact, or you have already contacted, the office of international students and the office of alumni information (oia) at the university of Alicante? Looking at their websites they do have lots of information about accomodation, a 146 pages long guide for incoming international students (in english), university-owned residences and even an "accomodation exchange database" where landlords can sign up...


Brilliant, thank you so much, i was just about to post a thread to see if anybody had any links. 

I had a quick look, we cant live with other students you see, that is the problem. I will have to look into it in more detail later. We dont need to contact UA, i believe it is all done through my uni, so any questions i have i usually go to them first. As theyre still giving out placements to people its not a great time. 

Thanks so much


----------



## Clemmie00

Leanne7011 said:


> The reason i "hop from one thing to another on every thread" is because im tryin to find out as much as i can, is there something wrong with that? I dont think there is rules on hopping from one thing to another.
> 
> Do you live in Ireland and pay tax in Ireland? If not, then tecnically its not your tax supporting my baby and i. And for your information, there is a lot worse people claiming, sitting at home getting drunk, taking drugs etc etc with your tax money, its reality, so deal with that before you have a go at someone trying to get a degree to maybe one day better the mess we're in.
> 
> How am i not entitled to what i recieve? I dont live with my boyfriend. So there isnt a problem. If i wasnt entitled to it, im pretty sure a year later, i wouldnt be getting it.
> 
> No i admit i dont know better that people living and working in Spain, but atleast im a lot more positive. Goodbye


It's a bit difficult for people to get an idea of where you're coming from when you keep changing your story. You gave the impression on another thread that you were a completely independent adult, supporting a family on very little money. Now you say you live with your mum. So you've actually never rented a place on your own, dealt with all the paperwork, equipped it etc? In that case, are you sure you're being realistic about what you'll need to buy? I don't know what your own situation is, but I know plenty of people back in Ireland paying rent and bills to live 'at home'. It's nothing like actually living in your own place. 

As for what you're entitled to, all I said was that if you're planning to live with your boyfriend in Spain, you shouldn't be asking for lone parent allowance and if your boyfriend is planning to work, he should be paying tax instead of working illegally. If you're not intending to do these things, fine, why get defensive?


----------



## Leanne7011

As you can see, all the arguing on this thread has stopped. Why start again? 

Yes, for your information I have rented, until I went back to college and to save the hassle of dropping my son back and fourth to my moms, I moved back in. 

Now I'm done with arguing with you, no doubt you'll go against what I just said again. 

Oh and I don't see other people complaining that I'm so called hopping from from one thing to another, they're instead helping and giving advice without nosy questions as to whether I've rented or not before. 

I don't mean to be rude, but what me and my boyfriend choose to do is none of your business, we are one in millions that you could be bothered pointing out. Unlike you, others have taken the time to get to know me through private mail to understand more. 

I asked about one parent family incase my boyfriend couldn't come. I'm sorry I didn't make that crystal clear for you. 

Now instead of taking the time to worry about what money I might be ENTITLED to claim while STUDYING abroad not PARTYING or taking a long holiday for myself, go look into those who do claim and sit at home and do nothing. 

Thanks for your time.


----------



## brocher

Leanne, I've kinda lost what's going in each of the separate posts now, but assuming you're still reading them all - here's some thoughts from one or two things I've noticed!

1. Assume we're all agreed now that you're going to need at least around 9000e for 9months, not two or three thousand which seemed to be mentioned initially.

2. Do not assume you will get you flat deposit back to cover flights home. You almost definitely won't!!! Even if you do, it'll come far too late for when you need to be booking those flights.

3. Check ou the Uni in Spain - they might have a nursery/ creche for student/ staff kids.

4. When you talk about Student Accomodation , I assume you are talking about proper Uni accomodation companies, like Liberty and Unite in the UK???? If it works anything like the ones in the UK, you would need to be booking your room/ flat right now as they fill up very quickly. I still have some reservations as to whether this type of place would let you, babe and bf rent at a reasonable price - why would they lose the potential rent from 2 other students???? Check price very hard if you go down this route, so there are no nasty surprises in store later.

5. 350e does seem possible from property websites - idealista, fotocasa, kyero, milanuncios, segundameno - but no way accept something from pics only. They show none of the problems. Many older (cheaper) properties will be in unsuitable locations - for Uni, shops, etc, may have a noisy bar underneath, smelly drains, 7th floor and no lift with a pram. Many older properties in Spain also have cockroaches -not enough to be an infestation - just a few a day coming up the drains. Watch for heating with gas heaters and a crawling baby/ toddler - handrails on balconies which meet no regulations and could be deadly with a wee one.

6. I think your baby will not have to pay an air fare - but will also have no luggage allowance.

7. I absolutely agree with Mary, you should try to get over for a look before you move - so you can suss out possible areas to live, transport, etc. At least once you know the areas - you'll have a better idea of where to look for flats. on the websites If you went now(ish) you would have more idea what you are doing planning wise but I doubt you could expect a private landlord to wait from now til August. 

On the other hand if you leave it til say June, you might be able to persuade a landlord to wait. We paid 1st month rent in mid April (and got keys) with the agreement that although they had the money, it was actually counted as being the first payment at end of May (if that makes sense??!!) - which meant we only really paid for one month extra (June) for moving in July.

8. Agents don't seem to respond to emails very well, but you could try before you visit, so you get some viewings set up. What they like is phoning - so you phone in the morning (not before 10 or 11am) and they say "Yes, you can view this afternoon/tomorrow afternoon, I will phone you." Afternoon starts about 6pm  - so setting up a viewing takes at least 3 phone calls. Good news is you can sign up,pay your deposit and get keys almost instantly!

9. If your boyfriend decides not to go, could you mum or someone go with you to help as you move in, etc with the baby.

10. If you go over before to visit, get a bank account set up.


----------



## Clemmie00

Leanne7011 said:


> As you can see, all the arguing on this thread has stopped. Why start again?
> 
> Yes, for your information I have rented, until I went back to college and to save the hassle of dropping my son back and fourth to my moms, I moved back in.
> 
> Now I'm done with arguing with you, no doubt you'll go against what I just said again.
> 
> Oh and I don't see other people complaining that I'm so called hopping from from one thing to another, they're instead helping and giving advice without nosy questions as to whether I've rented or not before.
> 
> I don't mean to be rude, but what me and my boyfriend choose to do is none of your business, we are one in millions that you could be bothered pointing out. Unlike you, others have taken the time to get to know me through private mail to understand more.
> 
> I asked about one parent family incase my boyfriend couldn't come. I'm sorry I didn't make that crystal clear for you.
> 
> Now instead of taking the time to worry about what money I might be ENTITLED to claim while STUDYING abroad not PARTYING or taking a long holiday for myself, go look into those who do claim and sit at home and do nothing.
> 
> Thanks for your time.


I was responding to the questions you JUST asked me DIRECTLY! I'm not being nosy, I couldn't care less about you or your life. I asked if you had lived on your own before because a lot of people don't think about all the stuff that has to be paid for. As I said, most of my big costs when I moved here were things that cropped up unexpectedly with the house or my health and the initial purchase of stuff like duvets, sheets, towels, pots and pans.

You lap up all the praise and encouragement and then throw your toys out of the pram when someone posts something you don't want to hear. I haven't seen anyone here be mean to you - I think people just don't want another person coming over without having a clue what they're doing and ending up stranded in Spain with nothing or reported to the Hacienda for working illegally. Just do whatever you want, though - as I said, you know it all, don't you? 

Glad I didn't go to the trouble of giving you all the info I have on studying in Spain while doing an Irish degree, grants and Erasmus, as I'm sure you'd have thrown it back in my face as well.


----------



## Leanne7011

Clemmie00 said:


> I was responding to the questions you JUST asked me DIRECTLY! I'm not being nosy, I couldn't care less about you or your life. I asked if you had lived on your own before because a lot of people don't think about all the stuff that has to be paid for. As I said, most of my big costs when I moved here were things that cropped up unexpectedly with the house or my health and the initial purchase of stuff like duvets, sheets, towels, pots and pans.
> 
> You lap up all the praise and encouragement and then throw your toys out of the pram when someone posts something you don't want to hear. I haven't seen anyone here be mean to you - I think people just don't want another person coming over without having a clue what they're doing and ending up stranded in Spain with nothing or reported to the Hacienda for working illegally. Just do whatever you want, though - as I said, you know it all, don't you?
> 
> Glad I didn't go to the trouble of giving you all the info I have on studying in Spain while doing an Irish degree, grants and Erasmus, as I'm sure you'd have thrown it back in my face as well.


I just find you a bit rude, as you can see I've been gettin a lot of positive comments lately not just all negative ones. And then you come back with more negative. It's not all doom and gloom you know. I'm not trying to screw the system or whatever you think of me. 

Yes of course I know It all, exactly why I ask loads of questions and jump from one thing to another (sarcasm). 

Seriously can we quit with the arguing. I'm only looking for info not for people to point out the things I haven't made clear like wanting to claim, having a Boyf etc. working without payin tax. I'm not the only one.


----------



## Leanne7011

brocher said:


> Leanne, I've kinda lost what's going in each of the separate posts now, but assuming you're still reading them all - here's some thoughts from one or two things I've noticed!
> 
> 1. Assume we're all agreed now that you're going to need at least around 9000e for 9months, not two or three thousand which seemed to be mentioned initially.
> 
> 2. Do not assume you will get you flat deposit back to cover flights home. You almost definitely won't!!! Even if you do, it'll come far too late for when you need to be booking those flights.
> 
> 3. Check ou the Uni in Spain - they might have a nursery/ creche for student/ staff kids.
> 
> 4. When you talk about Student Accomodation , I assume you are talking about proper Uni accomodation companies, like Liberty and Unite in the UK???? If it works anything like the ones in the UK, you would need to be booking your room/ flat right now as they fill up very quickly. I still have some reservations as to whether this type of place would let you, babe and bf rent at a reasonable price - why would they lose the potential rent from 2 other students???? Check price very hard if you go down this route, so there are no nasty surprises in store later.
> 
> 5. 350e does seem possible from property websites - idealista, fotocasa, kyero, milanuncios, segundameno - but no way accept something from pics only. They show none of the problems. Many older (cheaper) properties will be in unsuitable locations - for Uni, shops, etc, may have a noisy bar underneath, smelly drains, 7th floor and no lift with a pram. Many older properties in Spain also have cockroaches -not enough to be an infestation - just a few a day coming up the drains. Watch for heating with gas heaters and a crawling baby/ toddler - handrails on balconies which meet no regulations and could be deadly with a wee one.
> 
> 6. I think your baby will not have to pay an air fare - but will also have no luggage allowance.
> 
> 7. I absolutely agree with Mary, you should try to get over for a look before you move - so you can suss out possible areas to live, transport, etc. At least once you know the areas - you'll have a better idea of where to look for flats. on the websites If you went now(ish) you would have more idea what you are doing planning wise but I doubt you could expect a private landlord to wait from now til August.
> 
> On the other hand if you leave it til say June, you might be able to persuade a landlord to wait. We paid 1st month rent in mid April (and got keys) with the agreement that although they had the money, it was actually counted as being the first payment at end of May (if that makes sense??!!) - which meant we only really paid for one month extra (June) for moving in July.
> 
> 8. Agents don't seem to respond to emails very well, but you could try before you visit, so you get some viewings set up. What they like is phoning - so you phone in the morning (not before 10 or 11am) and they say "Yes, you can view this afternoon/tomorrow afternoon, I will phone you." Afternoon starts about 6pm  - so setting up a viewing takes at least 3 phone calls. Good news is you can sign up,pay your deposit and get keys almost instantly!
> 
> 9. If your boyfriend decides not to go, could you mum or someone go with you to help as you move in, etc with the baby.
> 
> 10. If you go over before to visit, get a bank account set up.


Me too, I don't even know who is who anymore!  

So 9,000. Perfect. 2000 and 3000 were mentioned as I automatically receive a grant of 2000 and I can save 1000 myself, the rest is up to my boyfriend. 

Ill probably book the flights home some week or month I feel I've money to spare or one of our families will cover them and I can re pay once I'm back on my feet at home. 

I'm waiting on my UNI to contact the crèche, is that a usual thing to have in Spanish UNIs? It's a lot more expensive in UNI here then any random place in the city. 

I've been in contact with a few landlords on easypiso.com. My UNI told us check it out. All private land lords I believe, there is accommodation both in the city and by the UNI but we were advised to live in the city. It is probably the landlords that don't usually fill their houses that have offered me discounted accommodation. It is reasonable, I've seen cheaper on idealista but on easypiso.com the landlords set a set price to cover all bills each month including national calls, Internet, water etc etc etc. but how much roughly would bills be each month in Spain not using air con, dishwasher. . I need to weigh out the pros and cons of both. 

My baby is free , you're correct about the luggage, we'll have 60kg between my boyfriend and I. 

So should I go there soon, as flights are very cheap in feb, an Suss out the areas? But then I'm still not signing any contract as it would be too early so then ill still be judging the flats by pics but at least ill know the area. Maybe July would be best time to go and pay a month in advance and get the keys etc. 

Does it cost to set up a bank account? I have an Irish one here and I don't get charged anything abroad to use it but lodging money may be a problem. Unless landlords accept cash.


----------



## Clemmie00

Leanne7011 said:


> I just find you a bit rude, as you can see I've been gettin a lot of positive comments lately not just all negative ones. And then you come back with more negative. It's not all doom and gloom you know. I'm not trying to screw the system or whatever you think of me.
> 
> Yes of course I know It all, exactly why I ask loads of questions and jump from one thing to another (sarcasm).
> 
> Seriously can we quit with the arguing. I'm only looking for info not for people to point out the things I haven't made clear like wanting to claim, having a Boyf etc. working without payin tax. I'm not the only one.


The whole point is, you can't just accept the positive and ignore the negative! The 'negative' comments are there for a reason! Sometimes a little too far fetched, but it's better to hear it and consider it than not! 

And, BTW, if you think you can post about working illegally and not expect anyone to comment on it, when the rest of us are paying taxes and social security and went through all the hassle to get the correct documents, you're not living in the real world. Any poster who has ever posted here about working illegally has been criticised and much more harshly than you.

Do whatever you think is best, but throwing advice back in people's faces is incredibly ill-mannered.


----------



## Leanne7011

Clemmie00 said:


> The whole point is, you can't just accept the positive and ignore the negative! The 'negative' comments are there for a reason! Sometimes a little too far fetched, but it's better to hear it and consider it than not!
> 
> And, BTW, if you think you can post about working illegally and not expect anyone to comment on it, when the rest of us are paying taxes and social security and went through all the hassle to get the correct documents, you're not living in the real world. Any poster who has ever posted here about working illegally has been criticised and much more harshly than you.
> 
> Do whatever you think is best, but throwing advice back in people's faces is incredibly ill-mannered.


You have also been ill mannered and harsh towards me. 

It's for 9 months, believe me, I have morals, between my boyfriend, my parents and his, they have paid enough taxes throughout their lives and if he or I are forced to work illegally to help me afford those 9 months so I can grab this chance and finish my degree then we will. Would people rather 9 months claiming/working illegally so i get a good degree and pay back what i claimed or the rest of my life claiming your taxes due to losing my chance to finish my degree and sitting at home, taking holidays etc with your money like a lot of people do in this day and age. It's reality. When I say you I don't mean you specifically but everyone who works. 

Most of the negative comments at the beginning were far fetched. Like needed 18,000 to get by etc etc. I received no positive comments for ages when I'm not stupid. 

God forbid if I listened to them all.


----------



## jojo

Clemmie00 said:


> The whole point is, you can't just accept the positive and ignore the negative! The 'negative' comments are there for a reason! Sometimes a little too far fetched, but it's better to hear it and consider it than not!
> 
> And, BTW, if you think you can post about working illegally and not expect anyone to comment on it, when the rest of us are paying taxes and social security and went through all the hassle to get the correct documents, you're not living in the real world. Any poster who has ever posted here about working illegally has been criticised and much more harshly than you.
> 
> Do whatever you think is best, but throwing advice back in people's faces is incredibly ill-mannered.


I have to agree to a point. Negative comments are important and its silly to simply disregard them and move on to the positives. Working illegally isnt something the forum recommend and because the Spanish are tough on the problem they will stop it - thats if anyone can get a job - illegal or otherwise, especially a new foreigner.

'm just thinking of potential problems and you dont need to answer as its none of my business, but does your child have a passport and his fathers consent to leave the country??? 

Jo xxx


----------



## Leanne7011

jojo said:


> I have to agree to a point. Negative comments are important and its silly to simply disregard them and move on to the positives. Working illegally isnt something the forum recommend and because the Spanish are tough on the problem they will stop it - thats if anyone can get a job - illegal or otherwise, especially a new foreigner.
> 
> 'm just thinking of potential problems and you dont need to answer as its none of my business, but does your child have a passport and his fathers consent to leave the country???
> 
> Jo xxx


Of course he does. We spent the summer in Spain last year when he was only 5months old. Why is that necessary when his father intends on coming if he can get a job? If not he'll leave and send us over money instead. 

Plus, as we're not married, new regulations came out before I had my son, the father doesn't need to sign a passport unless he has filed for guardianship or in the case the parents are married. So nowadays a fathers say is nothin unless guardianship has been granted or If you're married. That's completely off the point anyway. I'm not that stupid to plan this big trip with my college and not even have a passport for my son. 

Yes but it was all negative. I didn't disregard anything I felt wasn't exaggerated. One can get buy on what they're used to. If that means eating rice and drinking water to give my son a proper meal or to pay electricity bills, so be it. 

You'd swear I said I was going to move to Spain for good without a penny in the bank and screw your system while I lounge on the beach all day. 

As I've said I do appreciate the advice, but just because I'm young people seem to think I know nothing at all and don't know anything about reality. Ye don't know me, I do. I came on this to ask questions and get answers not to be questioned as to whether I know this, realise this, have that. 

I do Appreciate the advice and thanks but were past the arguing. I've heard enough nevatjve and far fetched comments to do me a lifetime


----------



## Clemmie00

Leanne7011 said:


> You have also been ill mannered and harsh towards me.
> 
> It's for 9 months, believe me, I have morals, between my boyfriend, my parents and his, they have paid enough taxes throughout their lives and if he or I are forced to work illegally to help me afford those 9 months so I can grab this chance and finish my degree then we will. Would people rather 9 months claiming/working illegally so i get a good degree and pay back what i claimed or the rest of my life claiming your taxes due to losing my chance to finish my degree and sitting at home, taking holidays etc with your money like a lot of people do in this day and age. It's reality. When I say you I don't mean you specifically but everyone who works.
> 
> Most of the negative comments at the beginning were far fetched. Like needed 18,000 to get by etc etc. I received no positive comments for ages when I'm not stupid.
> 
> God forbid if I listened to them all.


Here's the thing that bothers me about your argument. It's not as if you have two choices in life - go to Spain on Erasmus and work illegally or be on the dole in Ireland forever. 

You made your own choices. You had a baby. You chose a degree requiring a year abroad, making your life more difficult. Plenty of degrees don't have such a requirement. I'm not having a go at you at all. I think it's great that you're going ahead with what you want to do and taking responsibility for your baby. But these are *your* decisions that *you* made. Nobody else. Yes, I would rather pay for your studies with my taxes and than someone who has no intention of ever working. Yes, I do understand your position and why you'd work under the table. But please don't deny me or anyone else the right to be slightly annoyed about it when we've done things by the book and are paying into the system. 

Anyway, this is going seriously off topic. You've read plenty of advice and I'm sure you can decide for yourself what to do. Best of luck.


----------



## jojo

I've not seen anything far fetched at all. We've told you how it is and how it can be. Its going to be incredibly stressful, difficult and costly thing to do for nine months. You need to make sure its as right as it can be. The advice is here. Look at it this way; its will be much better if you get to Spain and its easy and the advice given wasnt needed than to get to Spain having been told its easy and then find we were patronising you!!!

Off topic, but I have to say this - its bloody cold here tonight, I'm sitting here with two duvets on, two hot water bottles and thick jim jams!!!
Jo xxx


----------



## Leanne7011

Clemmie00 said:


> Here's the thing that bothers me about your argument. It's not as if you have two choices in life - go to Spain on Erasmus and work illegally or be on the dole in Ireland forever.
> 
> You made your own choices. You had a baby. You chose a degree requiring a year abroad, making your life more difficult. Plenty of degrees don't have such a requirement. I'm not having a go at you at all. I think it's great that you're going ahead with what you want to do and taking responsibility for your baby. But these are your decisions that you made. Nobody else. Yes, I would rather pay for your studies with my taxes and than someone who has no intention of ever working. Yes, I do understand your position and why you'd work under the table. But please don't deny me or anyone else the right to be slightly annoyed about it when we've done things by the book and are paying into the system.
> 
> Anyway, this is going seriously off topic. You've read plenty of advice and I'm sure you can decide for yourself what to do. Best of luck.


I don't understand to the full extent now as I can honestly say I haven't paid tax in my life but my parents have. 

I think it is probably my age group that just naturally find it ok as this is our society now. So many people in Ireland have cash in hand jobs or claim and do nothing. It's what we know more than people working hard to pay for others to sit on their asses. Believe me I find it wrong also but it's so common now for my generation it's not even worth getting annoyed over as, not being selfish, it's not our money. And our government has messed up so much we don't even care about where our money comes from. It's just what we are used to now.

I do apologise for how I came across. I'm don't pity myself or want sympathy for the choices I made, but being brutally honest, I didn't even consider who I may be offending by speaking about illegal job etc after so many people working hard all their lives. I didn't even realise, as its not my generation that have worked hard. It's mostly my generation giving up and claiming. Sorry and thank you.


----------



## Leanne7011

Thank you  I honestly appreciate it and will even more once I get there! 

Really? I never imagined it to be that cold, what degrees? Or is it because of the difference with the houses there? 

Hot water bottles, another thing to add to my list


----------



## RichTUK

Leanne7011 said:


> Thank you  I honestly appreciate it and will even more once I get there!
> 
> Really? I never imagined it to be that cold, what degrees? Or is it because of the difference with the houses there?
> 
> Hot water bottles, another thing to add to my list


Yeah it was pretty cold in Nov and Dec, cold enough for the heating on most of the day anyway and very cold at night. Make sure you have some thick coats and socks too, I have more jumpers and coats now than I did when I lived in the UK.


----------



## xabiaxica

Leanne7011 said:


> Brilliant, thank you so much, i was just about to post a thread to see if anybody had any links.
> 
> I had a quick look, we cant live with other students you see, that is the problem. I will have to look into it in more detail later. We dont need to contact UA, i believe it is all done through my uni, so any questions i have i usually go to them first. As theyre still giving out placements to people its not a great time.
> 
> Thanks so much


the links ferchito has posted plus some more are in our FAQs thread at the top - there's a whole section about renting


----------



## jojo

Leanne7011 said:


> Thank you  I honestly appreciate it and will even more once I get there!
> 
> Really? I never imagined it to be that cold, what degrees? Or is it because of the difference with the houses there?
> 
> Hot water bottles, another thing to add to my list


Its not as cold as the UK (It was about 7c last night??) but the houses are built for heat - tiled floors, no central heating and poor insulation.

Jo xxxx


----------



## RichTUK

jojo said:


> Its not as cold as the UK (It was about 7c last night??) but the houses are built for heat - tiled floors, no central heating and poor insulation.
> 
> Jo xxxx


Was warmer here in Wales last night then  now I'm happy!!! 10 here last night (i say night but more like 5am), still cant wait to get home though, im sure the days are still a heck of a lot warmer there.


----------



## xabiaxica

RichTUK said:


> Yeah it was pretty cold in Nov and Dec, cold enough for the heating on most of the day anyway and very cold at night. Make sure you have some thick coats and socks too, I have more jumpers and coats now than I did when I lived in the UK.


& January & February are even colder!!

it's 5º at the moment here

we have a 15 year old student from Latvia arrived to stay with us yesterday - she left temps of minus 5º ........ she went for a walk with my daughter yesterday evening & complained how cold it is!!

mind you - she hasn't brought anything thicker than a fleece nor any waterproof shoes - I think we'd better sort that out before the rain we'll likely get next month 

I never even owned a pair of slippers or warm PJs in the UK - here I wear thick socks & fur lined slippers all day - we have blankets & snuggies for the evenings on the sofa & fleecy PJs for bed

a friend who runs a lingerie shop can't keep up with the number of fluffy 'onesies' people are buying


----------



## RichTUK

xabiachica said:


> I never even owned a pair of slippers or warm PJs in the UK - here I wear thick socks & fur lined slippers all day - we have blankets & snuggies for the evenings on the sofa & fleecy PJs for bed
> :


We have 3 blankets now on the sofa in Alicante and tbh I dont know how my gf would cope without them, I used to cope with the cold well in the UK, spent afew years in Midlothian, Scotland too so I was ok with a cold house and just shorts and t-shirts, even uni in wales during the winter I could manage cargo shorts most days. 

Ive been back in the UK visiting and I wear a jumper and a hoodie just around the house with the my mums fire and heating on. Spain has messed up my ability to cope with anything cold over the past 3 months...  

However we cant really complain, the summer kicks ass!!


----------



## jojo

The sun is now shining thru the windows and its warming up nicely, altho it is much warmer outside than in!! 

The summer is great and I love it hot, the hotter the better, altho it does make everyone very lethargic - no bad thing, unless you need to be active

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9

Leanne7011 said:


> It's for 9 months, believe me, I have morals, between my boyfriend, my parents and his, they have paid enough taxes throughout their lives and if he or I are forced to work illegally to help me afford those 9 months so I can grab this chance and finish my degree then we will. Would people rather 9 months claiming/working illegally so i get a good degree and pay back what i claimed or the rest of my life claiming your taxes due to losing my chance to finish my degree and sitting at home, taking holidays etc with your money like a lot of people do in this day and age. It's reality. When I say you I don't mean you specifically but everyone who works.
> 
> Most of the negative comments at the beginning were far fetched. Like needed 18,000 to get by etc etc. I received no positive comments for ages when I'm not stupid.
> 
> God forbid if I listened to them all.



Brocher has given you the best and most definitive advice. You won't go wrong if you follow it.

I'll take issue with you on two points: firstly, my estimate of 18k euros isn't 'far-fetched'. You may well be able to manage on 9k euros a month but I doubt it as there is no room in that amount for the unforeseen which Clemmie rightly points out can throw you completely.

The second point is the issue of working illegally. I know I'm in a dodgy position here as I pay someone who works off the cards. But that person is resident, is fully legal otherwise ,has been for many years and has worked here before. Your position is totally different. You are a newcomer, a new immigrant depriving Spanish people or people who live and pay taxes here from the chance of employment when you take a job illegally.
The Spanish Government and people owe you nothing - you owe them for the chance to study here. That is a very important distinction. 
I note that now you as well as your partner intend if necessary to work illegally. 

Let's knock this 'positive/negative' nonsense on the head right now. Positives and negatives are 100% SUBJECTIVE....what you want to hear, which confirms you in what you want to do are according to you 'positive'. Ones that don't confirm to your expectations are dismissed as 'negative'.

That's not a sensible, mature way to approach a plan as important as yours. We're not talking 'positives and negatives' here...we are telling it like it is. In my work at the perrera I come across a lot of desperate people, living on next-to-nothing. People are committing suicide here because they have no job, no money, no home, no hope. I ask you...is it right, morally right, to come and blithely say 'I'll take any work going' when there is already such need?

I've made it plain to you publicly and privately that I support and admire your aims and ambitions. I truly hope all goes well. But you really must address reality and not what your preferred vision of it is...for your sake.
Whether you fail or succeed won't affect any of us here in any material way, Clemmie is again right. But no-one would want to see someone walking backwards towards the edge of a cliff without warning them!!


----------



## Leanne7011

Thank you MaidenScotland for deleting that comment off my page as i just logged in to actually report abuse. So thank you. Already, i have apologised for picking up people's comments wrong and for me being defensive in return but jesus christ, excuse my language, i have never been more insulted. I dont know what land this KatieBelle or whoever comes from but having a baby is nor a choice from a catholic perspective nor a mistake.


----------



## Leanne7011

mrypg9 said:


> Brocher has given you the best and most definitive advice. You won't go wrong if you follow it.
> 
> I'll take issue with you on two points: firstly, my estimate of 18k euros isn't 'far-fetched'. You may well be able to manage on 9k euros a month but I doubt it as there is no room in that amount for the unforeseen which Clemmie rightly points out can throw you completely.
> 
> The second point is the issue of working illegally. I know I'm in a dodgy position here as I pay someone who works off the cards. But that person is resident, is fully legal otherwise ,has been for many years and has worked here before. Your position is totally different. You are a newcomer, a new immigrant depriving Spanish people or people who live and pay taxes here from the chance of employment when you take a job illegally.
> The Spanish Government and people owe you nothing - you owe them for the chance to study here. That is a very important distinction.
> I note that now you as well as your partner intend if necessary to work illegally.
> 
> Let's knock this 'positive/negative' nonsense on the head right now. Positives and negatives are 100% SUBJECTIVE....what you want to hear, which confirms you in what you want to do are according to you 'positive'. Ones that don't confirm to your expectations are dismissed as 'negative'.
> 
> That's not a sensible, mature way to approach a plan as important as yours. We're not talking 'positives and negatives' here...we are telling it like it is. In my work at the perrera I come across a lot of desperate people, living on next-to-nothing. People are committing suicide here because they have no job, no money, no home, no hope. I ask you...is it right, morally right, to come and blithely say 'I'll take any work going' when there is already such need?
> 
> I've made it plain to you publicly and privately that I support and admire your aims and ambitions. I truly hope all goes well. But you really must address reality and not what your preferred vision of it is...for your sake.
> Whether you fail or succeed won't affect any of us here in any material way, Clemmie is again right. But no-one would want to see someone walking backwards towards the edge of a cliff without warning them!!


Ok, thank you for your advice, appreciated.


----------



## Leanne7011

RichTUK said:


> Yeah it was pretty cold in Nov and Dec, cold enough for the heating on most of the day anyway and very cold at night. Make sure you have some thick coats and socks too, I have more jumpers and coats now than I did when I lived in the UK.


Ill keep it in mind, thanks


----------



## Katiebelle2882

I am catholic, and if you want to get technical about Catholicism-neither is having "relations" before you are married. I actually do not care if you do have kids before you are married, nor do I think its a bad thing one way or another, or anything like that, but the fact remains that taxpayers paying for it IS a problem and is something that should effect a decision to move to another country with no job and just assuming that there will be jobs here for your boyfriend. I just feel like you are way young, haven't really thought it through, clearly have zero idea about the situations in Spain, and then talking about claiming benefits? It is not exactly just a pick up and go type thing for anyone, with or without a baby. And I didn't mean to offend you but I hardly think it was "abuse", I think it is just the truth that perhaps you should find another way to finish your education, as someone else has already stated.


----------



## Katiebelle2882

I should also mention that is is commendable that you are trying to finish your education as it could have gone out the window-but moving with a young child to spain, with little money and no support from anyone else, with child care costs and everything just seems potentially REALLY hard for you and your kid.


----------



## Leanne7011

I wont be replying to your comments anymore and being honest i wish more people read what you posted before it was kindly deleted. 

Im not lowering to your level after what was posted. 

Now take your insults elsewhere. Youre american? None of this has anything to do with you, its not your tax, your country, you havent even moved to spain yourself. Goodbye


----------



## Leanne7011

Yes it will be hard, but isnt life? Im very insulted from your first comment, there was no need for any of it. 

It will all be worth it, no there is no way around doing my degree without going either. If you read previous posts correctly you will find that we came to the conclusion that my boyfriend will most likely not work and take care of our baby instead.


----------



## Katiebelle2882

Well the thing is if I do move to Spain, it does have something to do with me as I will be specifically respecting the law and not taking a cash in hand job (even when it would help me) -precisely bc of the info I have gotten from others on this site. It is not right when Spaniards are suffering and cannot find jobs themselves. You seem slightly defensive about all of this, so I am sorry about that, but I do not think I have said anything others havent already regarding taking tax money and everything else. You can make your own decisions of course, and fulfilling a dream is important, but their are certain things you have to consider beforehand, which I am just not sure you have.


----------



## Katiebelle2882

No I realize that, but feeding 3 people on not much- and him leaving a job when it would be hard for him to get another one when you come back? I don't know, in America it's IMPOSSIBLE to find a job, so would he worry about getting one when he came back from Spain? Would it be an issue? Just things to think about. And I am sorry I insulted you, it wasn't really meant like that. But at the same time, don't be so defensive. People here have REALLy helped me see the light when it comes to moving to Spain, so its better to hear the harsh truth before making a decision rather then after. Is there a country you can study in that would have work for your bf? I would love to work in Spain, unfortunately it is just not a viable option right now.


----------



## MaidenScotland

:focus::focus::focus::focus:


----------



## Leanne7011

Katiebelle2882 said:


> Well the thing is if I do move to Spain, it does have something to do with me as I will be specifically respecting the law and not taking a cash in hand job (even when it would help me) -precisely bc of the info I have gotten from others on this site. It is not right when Spaniards are suffering and cannot find jobs themselves. You seem slightly defensive about all of this, so I am sorry about that, but I do not think I have said anything others havent already regarding taking tax money and everything else. You can make your own decisions of course, and fulfilling a dream is important, but their are certain things you have to consider beforehand, which I am just not sure you have.


Well i have. I have only began my research three days ago, what do you expect? For me to just know and understand everything straight away. 

No, you insulted me in a completely different manner in the post that was deleted, nobody else has done that. 

Me and my boyfriend are settled, he is apply for residencia, looking for contract work, and if he cant find any, which he probably wont but its worth a try, he will stay at home and mind our baby. 

Happy?

I am doing this to give my baby a better life. 

And you say "if" you move to Spain, well come back to me when you do.


----------



## Leanne7011

Katiebelle2882 said:


> No I realize that, but feeding 3 people on not much- and him leaving a job when it would be hard for him to get another one when you come back? I don't know, in America it's IMPOSSIBLE to find a job, so would he worry about getting one when he came back from Spain? Would it be an issue? Just things to think about. And I am sorry I insulted you, it wasn't really meant like that. But at the same time, don't be so defensive. People here have REALLy helped me see the light when it comes to moving to Spain, so its better to hear the harsh truth before making a decision rather then after. Is there a country you can study in that would have work for your bf? I would love to work in Spain, unfortunately it is just not a viable option right now.



The reason he is coming with not many worries is because he can. His family own a security company here in Ireland and 3 pubs. So thats why i never raised that topic. 

If you read previous posts, you will see how much money on average we will have left to buy food. Seems enough to me. Also as i stated, I will eat rice and drink water whilst in Spain so my baby can have a decent meal every day. 

Apology accepted. We are not the worst off people trying to move to Spain for 9 months, we have back up plans and a good family to help us if needed.


----------



## jojo

Leanne7011 said:


> Well i have. I have only began my research three days ago, what do you expect? For me to just know and understand everything straight away.
> 
> No, you insulted me in a completely different manner in the post that was deleted, nobody else has done that.
> 
> Me and my boyfriend are settled, he is apply for residencia, looking for contract work, and if he cant find any, which he probably wont but its worth a try, he will stay at home and mind our baby.
> 
> Happy?
> 
> I am doing this to give my baby a better life.
> 
> And you say "if" you move to Spain, well come back to me when you do.


 Hey, theres no need to take offence, this isnt the first post or the same poster who you are accusing of being rude, I've not seen any nasty posts. We're all just offering help and advice. Chill lol!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Leanne7011

jojo said:


> Hey, theres no need to take offence, this isnt the first post or the same poster who you are accusing of being rude, I've not seen any nasty posts. We're all just offering help and advice. Chill lol!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Did you read the post that was was sent prior to being deleted within 2 minutes? If you did you wouldn't be sayin that.


----------



## Katiebelle2882

Well then by all means do it. Honestly, I received some harsh reality type stuff here when I first came in, and it made me reevaluate a lot-and make some different plans/realize my initial one wasnt viable. If you like this sort of thing, I would recommend going on amazon and buying some books on spain. It helped me a lot as well.

I went to the embassy here in NYC to get some answers about the amount of income needed to get a visa-you might want to just bc I think he will be your dependent. In many ways its not even a question if "you" can make it work, but if they will give you permission to without their idea of the right amount of income. (Its different for EU people I know but still maybe worth asking). I know you are a student which is a whole different thing as well.

My situation is sort of similar-my bf will be receiving a pension for getting hurt on the job (he is NYPD) so we are looking into moving to spain since his will be tax free. This is at least a year and a half away-but we are also looking at Alicante (and going in Oct to look around). idealista, like someone else said, has TONS of options in terms of real estate. Are you looking IN the city?


----------



## jojo

Leanne7011 said:


> Did you read the post that was was sent prior to being deleted within 2 minutes? If you did you wouldn't be sayin that.


 Yes, I read it, it was an opinion!!? 

You have to cope with different views and opinions as I'm sure you know. The important thing in all of this is that you know you're about to embark on something potentially very challenging. Having the baby with you doesnt help as I'm sure you know and I appreciate that you cant leave him. I'm not sure what course you're taking that has a compulsory visit to Spain, but as you can see there are those who dont see it as a good idea. Its certainly not going to be a fun, carefree adventure. Character building maybe !??!

Jo xxx


----------



## Megsmum

Hi leanne

Why is a visit to Spain compulsory to finish your course, i only ask out of interest, is it a must or is it a can do if you want - I know some UK degrees offer you the opportunity to study abroad for a period of time on certain course but in so far as I am aware they are not compulsory, however I know NOTHING about higher education either here or in the Eire. I think it is awful for a university to put such pressure on students to do this,just to finish a course and get a qualification, of any description. There must be other students even those without children who are not in a financial position to do this. 
Wishing you well


----------



## mrypg9

Katiebelle2882 said:


> I am catholic, and if you want to get technical about Catholicism-neither is having "relations" before you are married. I actually do not care if you do have kids before you are married, nor do I think its a bad thing one way or another, or anything like that, but the fact remains that taxpayers paying for it IS a problem and is something that should effect a decision to move to another country with no job and just assuming that there will be jobs here for your boyfriend. I just feel like you are way young, haven't really thought it through, clearly have zero idea about the situations in Spain, and then talking about claiming benefits? It is not exactly just a pick up and go type thing for anyone, with or without a baby. And I didn't mean to offend you but I hardly think it was "abuse", I think it is just the truth that perhaps you should find another way to finish your education, as someone else has already stated.


I'm a Catholic too. I am also a human being and I can read. In my copy of the Bible I can read 'Judge not lest ye be judged' and teachings referring to eyes, motes and beams. 

Yes, I object to people irresponsibly having babies and expecting the taxpayer to foot the bill. But although I do not know Leanne I must say that in my experience - which in these matters is fairly extensive, having worked in education and been active in politics - she has shown responsibility and a determination to complete her education which is far from typical, alas, and which can only be a good thing for Leanne and her child.

I don't see how you can describe her as engaging in a 'pick up and go' attitude to her trip to Spain. Far from it. She has posted questions, disagreed with some of the replies, asked further questions, welcomed some advice and not other, and has throughout remained polite and reasonable.

I'll tell you what, as a taxpayer I object to: reading about the super-rich individuals and corporations who use loopholes found by expensive tax lawyers to avoid paying their share of tax due. I object to funding arms sales to dubious foreign governments, often backed by government export credits, funded by the taxpayer. I object to the fact that the UK Government intends to restrict benefits to the working poor to 1% whilst using my tax money to fund a war in Afghanistan which we will never win and which is costing British and many more Afghan lives.

And I'm not very happy at the thought that any of my tax money might go toowards any Catholic educational institution until the Church ceases its obsession with gay sex and weeds out the many paedophile priests in its midst.

So, Leanne...I don't pay taxes to the ROI, my family emigrated many years ago....but although I can't say I'll pray for you...I'm rather lapsed as a Catholic, used to be very observant,no influence with Him Upstairs ....you have my blessing in what you propose to do.


----------



## mrypg9

Katiebelle2882 said:


> I am catholic, and if you want to get technical about Catholicism-neither is having "relations" before you are married. I actually do not care if you do have kids before you are married, nor do I think its a bad thing one way or another, or anything like that, but the fact remains that taxpayers paying for it IS a problem and is something that should effect a decision to move to another country with no job and just assuming that there will be jobs here for your boyfriend. I just feel like you are way young, haven't really thought it through, clearly have zero idea about the situations in Spain, and then talking about claiming benefits? It is not exactly just a pick up and go type thing for anyone, with or without a baby. And I didn't mean to offend you but I hardly think it was "abuse", I think it is just the truth that perhaps you should find another way to finish your education, as someone else has already stated.


I'm a Catholic too. I am also a human being and I can read. In my copy of the Bible I can read 'Judge not lest ye be judged' and teachings referring to eyes, motes and beams. 

Yes, I object to people irresponsibly having babies and expecting the taxpayer to foot the bill. But although I do not know Leanne I must say that in my experience - which in these matters is fairly extensive, having worked in education and been active in politics - she has shown responsibility and a determination to complete her education which can only be a good thing for Leanne and her child.

I don't see how you can describe her as engaging in a 'pick up and go' attitude to her trip to Spain. Far from it. She has posted questions, disagreed with some of the replies, asked further questions, welcomed some advice and not other, and has throughout remained polite and reasonable.

I'll tell you what, as a taxpayer I object to: reading about the super-rich individuals and corporations who use loopholes found by expensive tax lawyers to avoid paying their share of tax due. I object to funding arms sales to dubious foreign governments, often backed by government export credits, funded by the taxpayer. I object to the fact that the UK Government intends to restrict benefits to the working poor to 1% whilst using my tax money to fund a war in Afghanistan which we will never win and which is costing British and many more Afghan lives.

And I'm not very happy at the thought that any of my tax money might go towards any Catholic educational institution until the Church ceases its obsession with gay sex and weeds out the many paedophile priests in its midst.

So, Leanne...I don't pay taxes to the ROI, my family emigrated many years ago....but although I can't say I'll pray for you...I'm rather lapsed as a Catholic, used to be very observant,no influence with Him Upstairs ....you have my blessing in what you propose to do for what it's worth.
You go, girl!.


----------



## Leanne7011

cambio said:


> Hi leanne
> 
> Why is a visit to Spain compulsory to finish your course, i only ask out of interest, is it a must or is it a can do if you want - I know some UK degrees offer you the opportunity to study abroad for a period of time on certain course but in so far as I am aware they are not compulsory, however I know NOTHING about higher education either here or in the Eire. I think it is awful for a university to put such pressure on students to do this,just to finish a course and get a qualification, of any description. There must be other students even those without children who are not in a financial position to do this.
> Wishing you well


Hi, 

We had a choice, at the very beginning of our course which started 2 years ago nearly, to take a European Studies Pathway or a Language and Culture Pathway. The language one being where you take the year abroad. I chose that obviously, so from day one, yes it was a choice, which is now too late to change, but even if i had the choice i wouldnt. 

I dont remember complaining about having to do it, correct me if im wrong. I asked for advice. I understand and im aware it is going to be hard, but it is possible for me. I didnt come on here for people to tell me not to go, not saying anybody has, but i want to. I appreciate the reality people are telling me as to some extent i wasnt aware of a few things. I know it would have been easier for me to stay at home and take the easy option, but who doesnt like a challenge. 

Worst case scenario i have to come home? We wont starve over there, or be on the streets. We might have to limit our treats, and nights out, and yes i will lose a lot of money by doing this but that doesnt bother me. 

Im excited to gain the experience


----------



## Leanne7011

mrypg9 said:


> I'm a Catholic too. I am also a human being and I can read. In my copy of the Bible I can read 'Judge not lest ye be judged' and teachings referring to eyes, motes and beams.
> 
> Yes, I object to people irresponsibly having babies and expecting the taxpayer to foot the bill. But although I do not know Leanne I must say that in my experience - which in these matters is fairly extensive, having worked in education and been active in politics - she has shown responsibility and a determination to complete her education which is far from typical, alas, and which can only be a good thing for Leanne and her child.
> 
> I don't see how you can describe her as engaging in a 'pick up and go' attitude to her trip to Spain. Far from it. She has posted questions, disagreed with some of the replies, asked further questions, welcomed some advice and not other, and has throughout remained polite and reasonable.
> 
> I'll tell you what, as a taxpayer I object to: reading about the super-rich individuals and corporations who use loopholes found by expensive tax lawyers to avoid paying their share of tax due. I object to funding arms sales to dubious foreign governments, often backed by government export credits, funded by the taxpayer. I object to the fact that the UK Government intends to restrict benefits to the working poor to 1% whilst using my tax money to fund a war in Afghanistan which we will never win and which is costing British and many more Afghan lives.
> 
> And I'm not very happy at the thought that any of my tax money might go toowards any Catholic educational institution until the Church ceases its obsession with gay sex and weeds out the many paedophile priests in its midst.
> 
> So, Leanne...I don't pay taxes to the ROI, my family emigrated many years ago....but although I can't say I'll pray for you...I'm rather lapsed as a Catholic, used to be very observant,no influence with Him Upstairs ....you have my blessing in what you propose to do.


Thank you  I really appreciate that. The reason religion was mentioned is because someone posted an abusive, insulting message about me having a baby young and it being a choice etc etc it had to be deleted. Abortion isnt an option in my eyes, therefore, it wasnt an option. And ya, ya, ya.. People will now probably come on this and decide to have a go and say it was my choice to get pregnant in the first place but accidents happen but i wont leave it change my original plans to study in Spain. 

I hate claiming, but it wont be for long and im pretty sure when im lucky to land myself in a job in the future, it will all be paid back. And between my family and my boyfriends, plenty of tax has been paid. 

Thanks a million for your post  made my day to say the least


----------



## Leanne7011

jojo said:


> Yes, I read it, it was an opinion!!?
> 
> You have to cope with different views and opinions as I'm sure you know. The important thing in all of this is that you know you're about to embark on something potentially very challenging. Having the baby with you doesnt help as I'm sure you know and I appreciate that you cant leave him. I'm not sure what course you're taking that has a compulsory visit to Spain, but as you can see there are those who dont see it as a good idea. Its certainly not going to be a fun, carefree adventure. Character building maybe !??!
> 
> Jo xxx



A very insulting opinion from somebody that doesnt even know me. 

Yes im coping, but i wont tolerate anything as insulting as that, would you? 

Im not looking to gain money or anything, but the experience and education that will stand by me for my life. 

I think it will be fun to live in Spain, instead of Ireland for a while - change of scenario, pretty nice weather most year around, beaches, parks, plenty free sites to see.... etc.... That sounds pretty fun, that doesnt cost money


----------



## Leanne7011

Katiebelle2882 said:


> Well then by all means do it. Honestly, I received some harsh reality type stuff here when I first came in, and it made me reevaluate a lot-and make some different plans/realize my initial one wasnt viable. If you like this sort of thing, I would recommend going on amazon and buying some books on spain. It helped me a lot as well.
> 
> I went to the embassy here in NYC to get some answers about the amount of income needed to get a visa-you might want to just bc I think he will be your dependent. In many ways its not even a question if "you" can make it work, but if they will give you permission to without their idea of the right amount of income. (Its different for EU people I know but still maybe worth asking). I know you are a student which is a whole different thing as well.
> 
> My situation is sort of similar-my bf will be receiving a pension for getting hurt on the job (he is NYPD) so we are looking into moving to spain since his will be tax free. This is at least a year and a half away-but we are also looking at Alicante (and going in Oct to look around). idealista, like someone else said, has TONS of options in terms of real estate. Are you looking IN the city?


And i appreciate the help people have given me.  made things a lot clearer. 

Yes, idealista has been very helpful. Yes, in the city is where i intend on staying, lots of fun  You?


----------



## Megsmum

Leanne7011 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We had a choice, at the very beginning of our course which started 2 years ago nearly, to take a European Studies Pathway or a Language and Culture Pathway. The language one being where you take the year abroad. I chose that obviously, so from day one, yes it was a choice, which is now too late to change, but even if i had the choice i wouldnt.
> 
> I dont remember complaining about having to do it, correct me if im wrong. I asked for advice. I understand and im aware it is going to be hard, but it is possible for me. I didnt come on here for people to tell me not to go, not saying anybody has, but i want to. I appreciate the reality people are telling me as to some extent i wasnt aware of a few things. I know it would have been easier for me to stay at home and take the easy option, but who doesnt like a challenge.
> 
> Worst case scenario i have to come home? We wont starve over there, or be on the streets. We might have to limit our treats, and nights out, and yes i will lose a lot of money by doing this but that doesnt bother me.
> 
> Im excited to gain the experience




well good luck to you. We all make choices but life can throw the odd curve ball - and then we need to make another.

As you say the worst that can happen is you come home. Good Luck with your future


----------



## mrypg9

Leanne7011 said:


> Thank you  I really appreciate that. The reason religion was mentioned is because someone posted an abusive, insulting message about me having a baby young and it being a choice etc etc it had to be deleted. Abortion isnt an option in my eyes, therefore, it wasnt an option. And ya, ya, ya.. People will now probably come on this and decide to have a go and say it was my choice to get pregnant in the first place but accidents happen but i wont leave it change my original plans to study in Spain.
> 
> I hate claiming, but it wont be for long and im pretty sure when im lucky to land myself in a job in the future, it will all be paid back. And between my family and my boyfriends, plenty of tax has been paid.
> 
> Thanks a million for your post  made my day to say the least


And thankyou for your last comment. You also made my day, saying that. I'm glad I've made someone feel even a little happy as I've had a s*** day to do with lost and found dogs, friends I've disagreed with over lost dogs, having shouting matches and so on. All's well in the end but that kind of thing does not make for a good day, not in my life anyway.

I too am against abortion but it's not a view I would force by law on other women. When I was a candidate for the UK Parliament years ago the SPUC wrote to my priest saying that I had expressed views 'contrary to the teachings of the Catholic Church' because I had expressed my views at a public meeting. He was an enlightened man and told me to ignore it. Not all Catholics live in caves....

Look Leanne, we've told you enough. I've said before, it will be tough...but feck, as the blessed Father Ted would say, you are clearly a sensible adult and you can make judgments for yourself. Now just go for it.

If I lived in Alicante I'd buy you three a drink WHEN you arrive.
Mile failte!! excuse spelling, not strong on Gaelic....


----------



## Katiebelle2882

Leanne7011 said:


> And i appreciate the help people have given me.  made things a lot clearer.
> 
> Yes, idealista has been very helpful. Yes, in the city is where i intend on staying, lots of fun  You?



We (if everything falls into place) are looking at Alicante as well. In the center city if at all possible like you. At least for the first year or so. My feeling is you never really know until you get there, so I am not saying anything is set in stone-things can change so quickly! Valencia was the other option (and then possibly move to a smaller town like Javea or Denia in a few years). We still have to do our scouting trip!

I see you are from Cork. Cork city? I lived in Galway for my college term abroad 10 years ago. Cork is beautiful, I spent a weekend there (and Cobh).


----------



## brocher

Leanne7011 said:


> Me too, I don't even know who is who anymore!
> 
> So 9,000. Perfect. 2000 and 3000 were mentioned as I automatically receive a grant of 2000 and I can save 1000 myself, the rest is up to my boyfriend.
> 
> No, at the end of the day, it's all up to you, not your botfriend. He could just walk away from you if he can't cope with all this financial pressure on top of a new baby. I'm not suggesting he would (I don't even know him!).
> 
> If you remember, 9000 was calculated as a minimum amount and assumed that your boyfriend would care for the baby, so no child care costs are allowed for in this figure. So in effect this 6000 has to be saved between now and August - is this possible? If bf was lucky enough to get a job in Spain, or stays in Ireland and sends you money - how will you cover child care?
> 
> Ill probably book the flights home some week or month I feel I've money to spare or one of our families will cover them and I can re pay once I'm back on my feet at home.
> 
> I'm waiting on my UNI to contact the crèche, is that a usual thing to have in Spanish UNIs? It's a lot more expensive in UNI here then any random place in the city.
> 
> I have no idea what the set up is at your Uni in Spain. Have you checked their website/ prospectus. You can't leave it all to Uni to find out for you.
> 
> I've been in contact with a few landlords on easypiso.com. My UNI told us check it out. All private land lords I believe, there is accommodation both in the city and by the UNI but we were advised to live in the city. It is probably the landlords that don't usually fill their houses that have offered me discounted accommodation. It is reasonable, I've seen cheaper on idealista but on easypiso.com the landlords set a set price to cover all bills each month including national calls, Internet, water etc etc etc. but how much roughly would bills be each month in Spain not using air con, dishwasher. . I need to weigh out the pros and cons of both.
> 
> Several people have already advised you to allow at least 100/ month for phone. internet (expensive), electric, etc. Overall, the usual advice is to allow much the same as it costs at home - what does you Mum pay for these things. Whether you use aircon/ dishwasher is irrelevant - may not even exist in cheaper flats. You still heat water to wash dishes and will have to use fans in summer and heaters in winter. You may use a lot of lights as you close blinds to keep out the heat.
> 
> My baby is free , you're correct about the luggage, we'll have 60kg between my boyfriend and I.
> 
> 60kg will be enough for little more than you summer & winter clothes. Clemmie was correct telling you that you will have to pay to fly/ ship extra stuff and still end up buying necessities when you arrive. Particularly, in cheaper flats you may find many basics lacking - bedding, towels, kitcehware - little things like clothes pegs, it adds up very quickly. And you can't just nip home and pinch something from Mum!! Believe it - particularly as Clemmie says so - she was very vociferous before her departure, insisting that she could take all necessary clothes, mugs, duvet, etc in one suitcase - and slated us who said it cost a fair bit to make the move!
> 
> So should I go there soon, as flights are very cheap in feb, an Suss out the areas? But then I'm still not signing any contract as it would be too early so then ill still be judging the flats by pics but at least ill know the area. Maybe July would be best time to go and pay a month in advance and get the keys etc.
> 
> Don't know - up to you?? Sooner might give you peace of mind and put you in a position to know "what's what" enough to just stay in a cheap hotel for a week in August while you find a flat and move in.
> 
> Does it cost to set up a bank account? I have an Irish one here and I don't get charged anything abroad to use it but lodging money may be a problem. Unless landlords accept cash.




No, it shouldn't cost to set up a Spanish bank account (though you may get some monthly charges if you are non-resident. You will probably need it so you can access a large sum of money to pay first monthes rent plus deposit. You may also need it to pay utility bills, etc. You may find it difficult to register for utilities, get internet, etc unless you have registered for NIE number.

Many landlords will prefer cash - but get a receipt. Most certainly do not pay the whole of your rent upfront - you will be completely stuck if it turns out you're in the house from hell - and will have no chance of ever getting any repairs done.


With the greatest of respect, you seem to be paying more attention to those posts which annoy you re, tax, benefit claims, religon, etc. Why don't you FOCUS on the important points more and ignore these other things.


----------



## RichTUK

mrypg9 said:


> If I lived in Alicante I'd buy you three a drink WHEN you arrive.
> Mile failte!! excuse spelling, not strong on Gaelic....


Could I get one too?


----------



## RichTUK

Have you managed to take a look through any websites like Pisos en alquiler en España, Madrid y Barcelona - Enalquiler.com yet for apartment listings? They have alot on there for around the 300 euro mark, even 3 bedrooms for that kinda price in Centro and Benalua.


----------



## Leanne7011

RichTUK said:


> Have you managed to take a look through any websites like Pisos en alquiler en España, Madrid y Barcelona - Enalquiler.com yet for apartment listings? They have alot on there for around the 300 euro mark, even 3 bedrooms for that kinda price in Centro and Benalua.


Yes I have  I've seen many decent cheap flats thanks for your help  are centro and Benalua clean areas without smelly sewers? Someone told me watch out for that lol


----------



## Leanne7011

mrypg9 said:


> And thankyou for your last comment. You also made my day, saying that. I'm glad I've made someone feel even a little happy as I've had a s*** day to do with lost and found dogs, friends I've disagreed with over lost dogs, having shouting matches and so on. All's well in the end but that kind of thing does not make for a good day, not in my life anyway.
> 
> I too am against abortion but it's not a view I would force by law on other women. When I was a candidate for the UK Parliament years ago the SPUC wrote to my priest saying that I had expressed views 'contrary to the teachings of the Catholic Church' because I had expressed my views at a public meeting. He was an enlightened man and told me to ignore it. Not all Catholics live in caves....
> 
> Look Leanne, we've told you enough. I've said before, it will be tough...but feck, as the blessed Father Ted would say, you are clearly a sensible adult and you can make judgments for yourself. Now just go for it.
> 
> If I lived in Alicante I'd buy you three a drink WHEN you arrive.
> Mile failte!! excuse spelling, not strong on Gaelic....


I've also had a bad day due to books being missing and overdue in the library and I've a 2000 word essay due thurs!. . Oh we'll. . 

Aw is your dog missing?  

Each to their own on the matter of abortion. Fierce debates in Ireland at the moment whether to legalise it and for what reasons. 

I believe I've received sufficient advice, thanks everyone  

And thank you again, nice to know there's still very kind people out there  

Ps.. You're spelling was correct lol


----------



## brocher

Leanne7011 said:


> I've also had a bad day due to books being missing and overdue in the library and I've a 2000 word essay due thurs!. . Oh we'll. .
> 
> Aw is your dog missing?
> 
> Each to their own on the matter of abortion. Fierce debates in Ireland at the moment whether to legalise it and for what reasons.
> 
> I believe I've received sufficient advice, thanks everyone
> 
> And thank you again, nice to know there's still very kind people out there
> 
> Ps.. You're spelling was correct lol


OMG, you must be doing something right Leanne - you've got Mary's approval! 

I've never, ever written "OMG" before, maybe I've chosen the wrong time among all this religious debate! 

Leanne, I'm sure your brain is bursting with all the advice - but feel free to keep asking as new questions arise.


----------



## Leanne7011

Thanks  ill take your word for it .. 

Trying to soak it all in at the moment, i appreciate all the advice.


----------



## Leanne7011

cambio said:


> well good luck to you. We all make choices but life can throw the odd curve ball - and then we need to make another.
> 
> As you say the worst that can happen is you come home. Good Luck with your future


Thank you  Better to experience it rather than regret it i suppose


----------



## RichTUK

Leanne7011 said:


> Yes I have  I've seen many decent cheap flats thanks for your help  are centro and Benalua clean areas without smelly sewers? Someone told me watch out for that lol


haha it's just the way it is, most hot places have smelly sewers, the bins are taken away every night, pavements and roads cleaned every night too. IMO Centro and Benalua are both really clean, most places I've been all over Alicante look pretty clean though. Don't worry about smelly sewers though, you will only notice them in tiny little places, just get used to the fact that you might smell some baaad rotten egg smells around places with slow moving water, i.e the corner of the marina (that can get pretty bad but never bad enough to make you feel sick).

And the smell is never ever even close to being as bad as in the UK and Ireland when you drive past a field thats just been sprayed with horse muck. (I dont miss that at all)


----------



## Leanne7011

RichTUK said:


> haha it's just the way it is, most hot places have smelly sewers, the bins are taken away every night, pavements and roads cleaned every night too. IMO Centro and Benalua are both really clean, most places I've been all over Alicante look pretty clean though. Don't worry about smelly sewers though, you will only notice them in tiny little places, just get used to the fact that you might smell some baaad rotten egg smells around places with slow moving water, i.e the corner of the marina (that can get pretty bad but never bad enough to make you feel sick).
> 
> And the smell is never ever even close to being as bad as in the UK and Ireland when you drive past a field thats just been sprayed with horse muck. (I dont miss that at all)


I never thought of it like that.  sewers wouldn't bother me, I live in the countryside surrounded by farms lol 

Seen a lovely 3bed in Benalua well j searched there and 1500mts around. 

My main concern with renting privately is my bills, I'd love a set price or to know how much it would be max a month. I know it's not possible but that's the only thing turning me off renting privately. I probably still will though being honest.


----------



## Leanne7011

Katiebelle2882 said:


> We (if everything falls into place) are looking at Alicante as well. In the center city if at all possible like you. At least for the first year or so. My feeling is you never really know until you get there, so I am not saying anything is set in stone-things can change so quickly! Valencia was the other option (and then possibly move to a smaller town like Javea or Denia in a few years). We still have to do our scouting trip!
> 
> I see you are from Cork. Cork city? I lived in Galway for my college term abroad 10 years ago. Cork is beautiful, I spent a weekend there (and Cobh).


I live near Cobh, just outside glanmire in a place called knockraha. Nice and quiet here. 

We are set on the city. Apparently San Vicente del raspeig where the UNI is, is a boring area.


----------



## mrypg9

RichTUK said:


> Could I get one too?


Yes, why not? Judging from your posts, you seem nice enough to drink with!


----------



## jojo

Leanne7011 said:


> A very insulting opinion from somebody that doesnt even know me.
> 
> Yes im coping, but i wont tolerate anything as insulting as that, would you?


Heck, I've had real insults in my life and lived through them lol!!!! You do seem to accuse alot of the posts and posters of rude and insulting behaviour and as a moderator, I've only seen one mildly blunt post so far! People have opinions and we all accept them. I'm sure that there are posters on here who dont approve of me, a mother of five leaving them all in the UK to be in Spain - which, altho its only for a few weeks, is essentially what I've done (YAY!!!)

As for your predicament, yes, you should try it, but be prepared for it not to be fun, to be stressful and financially draining. But it will be an experience and hopefully it will work out for you!

Jo xxxx


----------



## RichTUK

jojo said:


> I'm sure that there are posters on here who dont approve of me, a mother of five leaving them all in the UK to be in Spain - which, altho its only for a few weeks, is essentially what I've done (YAY!!!)
> 
> 
> Jo xxxx


Thats just disgraceful  hee hee


----------



## Leanne7011

jojo said:


> Heck, I've had real insults in my life and lived through them lol!!!! You do seem to accuse alot of the posts and posters of rude and insulting behaviour and as a moderator, I've only seen one mildly blunt post so far! People have opinions and we all accept them. I'm sure that there are posters on here who dont approve of me, a mother of five leaving them all in the UK to be in Spain - which, altho its only for a few weeks, is essentially what I've done (YAY!!!)
> 
> As for your predicament, yes, you should try it, but be prepared for it not to be fun, to be stressful and financially draining. But it will be an experience and hopefully it will work out for you!
> 
> Jo xxxx


I never said I wouldn't live through a few cheap insults. I came here asking questions that I didn't know the answer to and people were quite harsh, don't mind that but when it comes to really insulting someone, why would one even do that? I could have gave it back just as good as I got it but behind a computer screen I'd rather not. 

I am prepared for that but I'm pretty sure it's going to be a lot more enjoyable than my life here in Ireland  

Thanks, 

Leanne


----------



## mrypg9

Leanne7011 said:


> I've also had a bad day due to books being missing and overdue in the library and I've a 2000 word essay due thurs!. . Oh we'll. .
> 
> Aw is your dog missing?
> 
> Each to their own on the matter of abortion. Fierce debates in Ireland at the moment whether to legalise it and for what reasons.
> 
> I believe I've received sufficient advice, thanks everyone
> 
> And thank you again, nice to know there's still very kind people out there
> 
> Ps.. You're spelling was correct lol


Totally off topic, Mods, please allow....

No, not our dog.. He would never run off. Once some idiot left a gate open and he wandered out but just sat and waited by the other gate to be let in! It was our gardener's dog which was taken to a shelter. The way they treated him when I took him to pick it up was imo appalling. He was judged by his somewhat scruffy -but clean - appearance which infuriated me...He really loves and cares for his dog, has gone without food himself to make sure the dog is fed yet he was treated as if he were uncaring and irresponsible because something spooked the dog -fireworks maybe? and it ran off.

Back to topic: I really do think you've explored every avenue and the only thing left is to come over and see for yourself for a couple of days.

Brocher is quite right...I am really hard on people with little chance of work uprooting families to pursue the adults' 'dream'. I don't really care about adults with no responsibilities...let them have a go although I don't like such people taking jobs people living here, preferably Spanish, could take.

As I said before, through working at the perrera I have come to learn quite a lot about how things work -or don't -in Spain and when I was actively involved in politics I saw enough misery and deprivation to influence my thinking for the rest of my life.

As for insults etc....Jo is right. Best to ignore. I'm the Forum Beast because I have opinions and express them forcefully but I hope rationally which upsets some people. I lose no sleep.....


----------



## mrypg9

Leanne7011 said:


> I live near Cobh, just outside glanmire in a place called knockraha. Nice and quiet here.
> 
> We are set on the city. Apparently San Vicente del raspeig where the UNI is, is a boring area.



My father's family came from Cork City or around there. 
Family name McMullen....but my grandmother lived in sin with another man and changed her name to his after my drunken grandfather was kicked out of the house by her grown-up sons...

So I could have grown up as Mary McMullen...now there's a real Oirish name for ye...


----------



## Megsmum

EU – Residence rights for EU nationals studying abroad in Europe - Your Europe

I found this not sure if any help?


----------



## Leanne7011

cambio said:


> EU – Residence rights for EU nationals studying abroad in Europe - Your Europe
> 
> I found this not sure if any help?


Thank you, yes it's very helpful and also has a number for any other questions thanks


----------



## Leanne7011

mrypg9 said:


> My father's family came from Cork City or around there.
> Family name McMullen....but my grandmother lived in sin with another man and changed her name to his after my drunken grandfather was kicked out of the house by her grown-up sons...
> 
> So I could have grown up as Mary McMullen...now there's a real Oirish name for ye...


That's interesting  haha ya a very Irish name. Mary is also a real Irish name


----------



## casa99

jojo said:


> Heck, I've had real insults in my life and lived through them lol!!!! You do seem to accuse alot of the posts and posters of rude and insulting behaviour and as a moderator, I've only seen one mildly blunt post so far! People have opinions and we all accept them. I'm sure that there are posters on here who dont approve of me, a mother of five leaving them all in the UK to be in Spain - which, altho its only for a few weeks, is essentially what I've done (YAY!!!)
> 
> As for your predicament, yes, you should try it, but be prepared for it not to be fun, to be stressful and financially draining. But it will be an experience and hopefully it will work out for you!
> 
> Jo xxxx


How could you Jo , lane: b.t.w.off topic I know why is your avatar on its side ( too many glasses of vino ? ) :focus:


----------



## jojo

casa99 said:


> How could you Jo , lane: b.t.w.off topic I know why is your avatar on its side ( too many glasses of vino ? ) :focus:


 I've tried to stand up right.... but .... I dont normally drink, so one glass of vino and..... lol!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## casa99

Hello Leanne, I have not been on the forum for a while so it took me some time to get to your posts, I have to say that yes some things have been said that in my opinion could have been more tactfully said and you were obviously offended , but I think you have also had some very positive comments and all in all you now have plenty of things to mull over, you should take note of Mary`s advice as she does have a lot of valuable info of life, she is a wise old owl ( and she knows I am not being rude to her ) so get your house in order as they say and finnish your course and good luck to you.
David.


----------



## bob_bob

Stick to my budget plan and you can't fail  Thinking about it my two did the same at uni and when they went to Camp America, worked both times with great success.


----------



## Leanne7011

casa99 said:


> Hello Leanne, I have not been on the forum for a while so it took me some time to get to your posts, I have to say that yes some things have been said that in my opinion could have been more tactfully said and you were obviously offended , but I think you have also had some very positive comments and all in all you now have plenty of things to mull over, you should take note of Mary`s advice as she does have a lot of valuable info of life, she is a wise old owl ( and she knows I am not being rude to her ) so get your house in order as they say and finnish your course and good luck to you.
> David.


Hi

Thank you for your advice. I've taken everyone's advice into consideration and most has been very helpful. I'm goin to give it a go atleast. Hopefully all will go well but ill keep ye updated.

Leanne


----------



## Leanne7011

bob_bob said:


> Stick to my budget plan and you can't fail  Thinking about it my two did the same at uni and when they went to Camp America, worked both times with great success.


I will indeed  thank you


----------



## mrypg9

casa99 said:


> Hello Leanne, I have not been on the forum for a while so it took me some time to get to your posts, I have to say that yes some things have been said that in my opinion could have been more tactfully said and you were obviously offended , but I think you have also had some very positive comments and all in all you now have plenty of things to mull over, you should take note of Mary`s advice as she does have a lot of valuable info of life, she is a wise old owl ( and she knows I am not being rude to her ) so get your house in order as they say and finnish your course and good luck to you.
> David.


----------



## goingtobcn

Hi Leanne,

I also lived abroad in my third year of uni. Didn't have a baby, and my then-bf (now husband) was still in the UK, so not the same situation at all. I have to say though, it was one of the best years of my life. I learnt so much more of the languages (French and German in my case) than I ever did in classrooms in the UK.

Good luck and let us know how you get on


----------



## Leanne7011

goingtobcn said:


> Hi Leanne,
> 
> I also lived abroad in my third year of uni. Didn't have a baby, and my then-bf (now husband) was still in the UK, so not the same situation at all. I have to say though, it was one of the best years of my life. I learnt so much more of the languages (French and German in my case) than I ever did in classrooms in the UK.
> 
> Good luck and let us know how you get on


Exactly why it's best to do the year abroad. No matter how long you spend trying to learn a language in a classroom, you never develope the same fluency etc as you do by living abroad. That's my main aim. Thanks for being positive  I'm really excited. I studied French for 6 years but never grasped it as well as Italian and Spanish. Found it so difficult but I love the language. An German? That must be very hard also. Atleast Italian and Spanish help each other out, it's my little cheat lol


----------



## mrypg9

Leanne7011 said:


> Exactly why it's best to do the year abroad. No matter how long you spend trying to learn a language in a classroom, you never develope the same fluency etc as you do by living abroad. That's my main aim. Thanks for being positive  I'm really excited. I studied French for 6 years but never grasped it as well as Italian and Spanish. Found it so difficult but I love the language. An German? That must be very hard also. Atleast Italian and Spanish help each other out, it's my little cheat lol


English is a member of the Germanic family of Indo-European languages so, in theory, should be easier for Brits to learn, whereas French, Italian and Spanish are members of the Romance family...

I studied French to the old Advanced and Scholarship levels, read Moliere, Rimbaud etc. in the original but spoke it reasonably well only when I began to spend time in France.


----------



## goingtobcn

mrypg9 said:


> English is a member of the Germanic family of Indo-European languages so, in theory, should be easier for Brits to learn, whereas French, Italian and Spanish are members of the Romance family...
> 
> I studied French to the old Advanced and Scholarship levels, read Moliere, Rimbaud etc. in the original but spoke it reasonably well only when I began to spend time in France.


You're right, but German grammar is more complicated. I found it harder to learn initially, but then I started French at a younger age and spent most family holidays there. There are certainly a fair few German words that are like English ones, but also a lot that you'd never guess! I think people find the pronunciation harder too.

Ooh yes we did some Moliere at uni... I much prefer the practical side of languages though!


----------

